# soft soled shoes in winter?



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Sorry if this has been asked before- I did a search and didn't really find an answer.
Does it make sense to buy soft soled shoes now that it's getting cold and wet and snowy out? DS is 15 mos, and walks really well.
I bought ds a pair of pedoodles (with a shoe sole, but not entirely rubber- first feet collection) a few months ago, and he loves them, but now that it's colder out, I don't put them on him to go out- he just wears them as slippers when it's cold inside.
I recently bought a pair of regular tennis shoes that are somewhat flexible (they bend in the middle- like adult shoes, basically) and he can walk pretty well in them, but he walks differently than normal, and they seem to be bulky and heavy.
Would it make sense to buy another pair of soft soled shoes with thicker soles, that would be warmer? Or should we just stick with the regular tennies? I don't imagine we'll be outside a lot (I hate cold weather lol).
How do See Kai Run shoes and Preschoolian RJB and Pedoodles next steps do for outside in cold wet weather?


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I have See Kai Run and Livie & Luca.

Either of these would function well outside, have VERY squishy rubber soles and would be fine for wet pavement or damp grass. The SKR would be a little better in wet grass, maybe, since there is no stitching around the sole of the ones we have (Sam). We have the L&L Emilio's red and yellow loafers. If you get this particular pair, I recommend taking out the inner footbed and replacing it with a thin piece of plain leather or suede, as it has a dumb, kinda hard pillow at the arch. WHY?!?! Beyond that, they're awesome, but I think that thing would be painful. I still recommend them, but only if you take a moment to do that or have a shoemaker do it. (cheap) I need to write to L&L about this issue.

We also got Paulo's Loafers and they have a correct footbed.









Snowy? I don't think anything toddler-sized is up to snow. Their shoes and even their boots are just too short to do well in anything but a dusting.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

I wondered the same thing! I'd say, no, the soft soled thing won't work well for winter.

I ended up putting my dd (15 mo) in regular shoes. She's just too active to be wearing Robeez and it gets cold and soggy here by fall. She now wears a pair of little Ecco tennies and then winter boots for the snow. The Ecco's do get wet if she walks through much snow.... bummer, but they are at least a real sole to protect her feet. This fall she had a rough time keeping her socks dry when she'd go out with her Robeez. Her winter boots, of course, are tough for her to do anything in!!

I think the See Kai Run shoes are great. I'm going to get those for springtime...

Even if your dd has a hard time walking, she will probably adjust. My dd HATED real shoes at first, but after a few tries and encouragement, got pretty good with them. Now she wants to have her shoes put on first thing in the morning so she can go outside w/dh.


----------



## cedars_mum (Mar 1, 2005)

with the wet snow that i'm currently experiencing, my ds (15 1/2 months) is wearing padraig wool slippers (http://padraigcottage.com/) with stonz outdoor booties overtop (http://www.stonz.ca/), and his feet stay warm and dry. we also have some see kai run shoes that he wears outside pretty much all the time, except when it's really wet or snowing. your little one's feet would get soaked and cold super fast in robeez-type shoes, as they just aren't practical for winter weather. the stonz booties have a soft leather sole, are lined with fleece, and are water- and wind-resistant. they aren't really designed for a lot of outdoor walking, but i've been finding them durable enough for playing in the snow and slush for short periods of time. they're also really great for when my ds is in a sling or carrier, as they keep the bottom of his little legs warm (his pants always ride up, so there's usually a gap between his socks and his pants). i'd definitely recommend both the padraig and the stonz -- both are super cute, warm, and very functional. hth!


----------



## cedars_mum (Mar 1, 2005)

update from my last post: i had recommended the stonz booties for playing in the snow but, as i learned today, they don't function very well for long periods of time, especially if it's really wet out. my ds's feet eventually got wet. they are great, however, for when your little one is in a carrier/stoller/sled, etc.


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

There are a couple more of those shelled booties that I found. They are cheaper too. So how long was your babe out in those booties when he got really wet? Would they keep a newly walking ( in the last 2 weeks) babe dry for a half hour or so playing in the yard?
booties
more booties


----------



## cedars_mum (Mar 1, 2005)

we were out for about an hour or so before his feet got wet. your little one's feet might stay dry with them but it really depends on the snow -- if it's wet and slushy, they'd likely soak through pretty quickly. in terms of water-resistance, the booties in both your links seem like they would do a better job than the stonz.


----------



## Kat_shoshin (Feb 16, 2007)

I just did a search - found this old thread and bought the booties for my kid based on your recommendations. Thanks Mothering dot com!


----------

